# Shear bolt hole question - 1132



## moots (Mar 5, 2017)

In looking at my shear bolts it appears there is a hole on each side of the shaft for mounting.

The previous owner must have taken some good hits because on the previously used hole it is a bit larger and slightly rusted than a snug fit. I am assuming they then rotated the shaft to use the new undamaged hole.

Is this a normal occurrence when you shear bolts ?
When would you drill new holes ?

It's the last picture.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pbgl1idbpam75bu/AADmDki_FrTbD1Ah3HAGbck7a?dl=0


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you have a Moots?


----------



## moots (Mar 5, 2017)

Used to have 3, road, mtb and the dog


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice, quality, love the feeling and look of Ti especially if it's neutral, not polished and not etched or blasted dull. I also road and MTB but not with Ti underneath.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Happens over time. Holes go sideways. When both get oversized a fair bit, I take the welder and fill the holes up and re drill them.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Prime said:


> Happens over time. Holes go sideways. When both get oversized a fair bit, I take the welder and fill the holes up and re drill them.


This is exactly my suggestion for repairing it if it gets too enlarged, it looks ok for now.
I think it mostly happens when shear pins brake often, or when they are left slightly loose and they move around causing the hole to be enlarged.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> This is exactly my suggestion for repairing it if it gets too enlarged, it looks ok for now.
> I think it mostly happens when shear pins brake often, or when they are left slightly loose and they move around causing the hole to be enlarged.


I found that when I build up the holes with weld. Work on the damaged side and leave part of the good side so its easy to determine where to drill. Sometimes there is a gouge beyond the hole from broken bolts. It can all be filled with weld. I wouldnt let this area get too weak as this is a high stress point. The ones on your auger are not bad. Not a concern yet.


----------



## moots (Mar 5, 2017)

thanks everyone !


----------

